# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  لا للتعيين ,,,, لا للترهل

## عمرعثمان

*لارى سببا واحد يجعل الناس تتهافت نحو التعيين وتجعل منه موضوعا يستحق كثير عناء في الاخذ به ,فالتعيين يتم في حالة الضرورة القصوى وبعد ان ياخذ المجلس المنتخب فترة من الزمن ادناها ستة شهور يقيم فيها العمل خلال تلك الفترة وهل يحتاج الى اضافة اعضاء جدد يمكن ان يشكلوا اضافة حقيقية ام لا وقبل ذلك من هم وماهي مؤهلاتهم وكفاءتهم ومدى قبولهم لدى الاعضاء ,فالعضو المعين يمكن ان تسقط عضويته في المجلس لمجرد طعن عضو عادي وعلى الاقل تجميد عضويته حتى ينظر في الطعن ,خلاف العضو المنتخب الذي لاتسقط عضويته الا الجمعية العمومية.فمجلس المريخ المنتخب حديثا بكل تاكيد وزع حقائبه بعناية ودقة ولم يترك شاردة ولاواردة وتبقى فقط تشكيل اللجان المساعدة المختلفة التى بتوظيفها الصحيح تعفى المجلس من وهم التعيين فاذا ادى كل دوره فلاحاجة للتعيين فالعضو الذي يريد ان يخدم المريخ لايشترط تواجده بالمجلس من عدمه والامثلة كثيرة بداية من حاتم عبدالغفار ونهاية بعصام طلب الذين لم يشكل عدم تواجدهما في المجلس مانعا من خدمة الزعيم فخدمة المريخ غير مقصورة على اعضاء المجلس الثلاثة عشر وعبر المناصب فقط فالنظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ , لم يذكر في اي من فصوله بابا اوجزئية تعطي صلاحيات للعضو المعين او للتعيين نفسه كما لاتعطي الحق للمجلس في التعيين الا بعد التشاور مع رئيس المجلس الاعلى للشباب والرياضة بالولاية فالمواد ادناه توضح ذلك
المادة (19) تكوين مجلس الادارة :يتكون مجلس ادارة النادي من ثلاثة عشر عضواً ، يتم انتخابهم من اعضاء الجمعية العمومية على النحو الاتي :
1- أربعة اعضاء للمناصب الاتية :أ/ الرئيس .ب/ نائب الرئيس ج/ السكرتير .د/ أمين المال 
2- عدد سبعة أعضاء فقط
3- عضوين أحدهما ممثل قدامى لاعبي كرة القدم والاخر ممثل المناشط المختلفة.المادة (21) سلطات واختصاصات مجلس الادارة 
:1- ادارة وتطوير جميع اوجه النشاط الرياضي والاجتماعي والثقافي
.2- قبول العضوية وارسال كشف بها الى المفوضية
.3- اصدار اللوائح الداخلية والقرارات اللازمة لتحقيق حسن سير الادارة بالطريقة المثلى
.4- التداول واصدار القرارات في جميع المسائل المتعلقة بالنادي على ان لا تتعارض مع سلطات الجمعية العمومية.
5- المحافظة على مالية النادي وممتلكاته ومصالحه العامة.
6- محاسبة أي من الاعضاء بالتوبيخ او الانذار او التجميد او فقدان العضوية والتوصية للجمعية العمومية باسقاط عضويته حسب المواد (12) و (13) من هذا النظام.
7- تسجيل وشطب اللاعبين في مختلف المناشط بالنادي
.8- دعوة الجمعية العمومية لعرض نتائج أعماله وحساباته
.9- الاحتفاظ بالسجلات والمستندات اللازمة لتسيير نشاط النادي
.10- اعداد الحساب الختامي وتقديمه للمراجع العام قبل أكثر من شهرين من تاريخ انعقاد الجمعية العمومية.
11- تجميد عضوية عضو مجلس الادارة اذا اتهم في جريمة مخلة بالشرف او الامانة الى حين الفصل النهائي في القضية
.12- تحدد اللوائح التي يصدرها مجلس الادارة سلطات واختصاصات اعضاء المجلس غير المنصوص عليها في المادة (19) (أ) (1) ويحدد قرار التعيين واجبات اللجان المساعدة التي يعينها من وقت لاخر
.13- يجوز لمجلس الادارة حل أي من اللجان التي يعينها كما يجوز له تعديل تكوينها واختصاصاتها وتنتهي فترة أعمال تلك اللجان بانتهاء مهمتها او التاريخ المحدد لها او بانتهاء دورة اعمال مجلس الادارة
.14- التوصية للاتحادات الرياضية وجهات الاختصاص فيما يختص بالاذن للاشتراك في أي منافسة أو مؤتمر أو معسكر أو اجتماع أو بعثة تدريبية خارج السودان أو دعوة شخص أو هيئة رياضية لزيارة السودان بما في ذلك الاتصالات بالجهات الخارجية وفقاًُ للقانون
15- تمثيل النادي في الاجتماعات الخارجية بعد موافقة جهات الاختصاص.
16- الموافقة على الاشتراك او الانتساب للاتحادات الرياضية المختلفة
.17- اعداد خطاب الدورة ومشروع الموازنة.
18- اعداد مقترحات تعديل النظام الاساسي.
19- يجوز لمجلس ادارة النادي ان يجري أي تعديلات في مناصبه اثناء دورته فيما عدا الضباط الاربعة
.20- تكوين اللجان المساعدة والاشراف عليها وتحديد مهامها واختصاصاتها واصدار اللوائح المنظمة لاعمالها
.21- أي اختصاصات توكلها له الجمعية العمومية
وهنا قانون الشباب والرياضة لولاية الخرطوم 2007وهو المعمول به حاليا المادة 26 (3)3) يتكون مجلس إدارة النادي من عدد لا يقل عن تسعة أعضاء ولا يزيد عن خمسة عشر عضوا ويكون من بينهم الضباط الأربعةوهنا الجزئية الوحيدة التى ذكر فيها التعيين وفق اختصاصات رئيس المجلس الاعلى للشباب والرياضة(ط) يجوز له بالتشاور مع مجلس الإدارة المنتخب تعيين عدد من الأشخاص من ذوي الكفاءة والخبرة على أن لا يتجاوز الثلاثة أعضاء في مجلس إدارة هيئة الشباب والرياضة المعنيةفالعدد المنتخب (13) + 2 = 15 وهو الحد الاعلى , فمن اين للمجلس الاعلى تعيين (3) اعضاء فاذا سلمنا جدلا بالثلاثة فيصبح المجموع 16 وهو غير قانوني ,فهل تعيين (ضقل وتفاحة وحسن ادريس ) في المجلس السابق قانوني ام لا ؟ وبالتالى هل المجلس السابق شرعي ام لا ؟عموما العمل في المريخ لايشترط فيه دخول المجلس او اي من اللجان المساعدة ودونكم رجال كثر يعملون لسنوات من خارج المجلس ويقومون بمالا يستطيع بعض اعضاء المجلس القيام به في صمت ودون ضوضاءوعلى المجلس اعطاء اعضائه الفرصة في العمل لفترة ادناها ستة شهور ومن ثم يقيم ثم يقرر في حاجته للتعيين ام لا , رغم اني ارى الا حاجة للتعيين طالما المجلس الحالى نوعي يشمل جميع التخصصات التى يحتاجها في عمله
(المواد والقوانين منقولة من منتدى الشبكة الاخ الطيب الشريف )

التوقيع : عمر عثمان - عضو منبر اونلاين
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم عمر للمعلومة القيمة
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*تسلم حبيبنا مهدي
*

----------


## Deimos

*الغالي عمر مشكور علي المعلومات ...

مكتوب ( علي أن لا يتجاوز الثلاثة ) وفي نفس الوقت مكتوب 15 الحد الأعلي ... مع إنه مفروض يكون 16 الحد الأعلي ...

وكما ذكرت أخي الكريم فإن المجال مفتوح لخدمة المريخ من أي موقع ودون الحوجة للتعيين تحت أي مسمي وظيفي ...
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*تسلم حبيبنا عزو

الا يتجاوز ثلاثة اعضاء (يعني مسموح بالثلاثة اعضاء كحد اعلى ) وهو ما يخالف القانون
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*تسلم  أبو عمير   ياغالي  علي  المعلومات  الغنيه   وارجو  من  مجلس  الاداره   يقرض  علي  كده
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*تسلم ابواحمد 
وياريت المجلس يقرط على كده واللجان المساعدة على قفا من يشيل 
*

----------


## مرهف

*اولا باي صفة تطالب بعدم التعيين ؟!
..
ولماذا لم تنادي بعدم التعيين قبل اليوم !
..
(اظنك اردت ان تكتب لا لتعيين طارق المعتصم ولكنك اثرت ان تواري النية )
..
نعم قضي الامر يا صاحبي
التعيين سيحدث فعلا وان الاخ طارق سياتي ويمكنكم ان ( تطعنوا ) بعد ان يتم التعيين
..
كثيرون هم الذين ينظرون للرجل بقلوب واجفة منهم من يتابع من الخارج ومنهم من يتابع من الداخل
ومنهم من ( يُحرِك من تحت عموده أو عبائته )
..
حقيقة ومن المؤسف ان يصبح بعضنا مثل قطع الشطرنج يُحرِكهُ الاخرين يمنة ويسري
لاجل مصلحة ما (انا لا اقصد  احد بعينه كما اني لا اقصدك عمر )
..
لو تمت دعوتك هذه من قبل اخي عمر لكانت شبه مهضومة ولو اتت دعوتك قبل حوار الاخ ايهاب لطارق المعتصم
لكانت مقبولة
ولكن
ان يتم استهداف طارق لمجرد ان قال رايه حول ما يراه
فهذا الشيئ نشتم منه رائحة التشفي
وفي كل الأحوال سيكون طارق سيد المعتصم عضواً معينناً بمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ
تحياتي
...


*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*اخي مرهف 
هل تعلم ما بالصدور ؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*ولماذا لم تقل معالى السفير عبدالمحمود او عصام طلب او الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر او دكتورة سامرين وغيرهم كثر
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*اطالب بعدم التعيين بصفتي عمر عثمان -  عضو الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ والتي قالت كلمتها واختارت من تراه مناسب 
*

----------


## مرهف

*تحياتي
لا يعلم ما بالصدور الا الله ثم صاحب النية
انا لا اعلم ما بالصدور اخي عمر لكن افترض فينا شيئا من العقل
والمؤمن كيس فطن يا غالي
..
لأن الأمر لا يحتاج اجتهاد فاثار الايام الماضية هي التي جعلتنا نفترض
...

*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*ماهو العيب فى تعيين اعضاء جدد

نريد مبرر واضح

وفشتل التعيين في المجلس السابق على حسب تقييمك انت

هل معناها فشل اي عضو يتم تعيينه يا عمر

اذا كان لك اي ملاحظات فى المرشحيين للتعين فى المجلس الحالي يمكن كتابته هنا
اما ان تحكم على كل عضو يتم تعيين بالفشل هذا حكم لا مبرر له

اذا تصافة النفوس واجتمع الناس على حب وخدمة المريخ لا يفرق كم العدد يكون

تحياتي
*

----------


## مرهف

*




,فالعضو  المعين يمكن ان تسقط عضويته في المجلس لمجرد طعن 
عضو عادي وعلى الاقل  تجميد عضويته حتى ينظر في الطعن ,خلاف العضو المنتخب الذي لاتسقط عضويته  الا الجمعية العمومية



ايراد هذه المادة اظنها للترهيب والترغيب والله اعلم
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

ماهو العيب فى تعيين اعضاء جدد

نريد مبرر واضح

وفشتل التعيين في المجلس السابق على حسب تقييمك انت

هل معناها فشل اي عضو يتم تعيينه يا عمر

اذا كان لك اي ملاحظات فى المرشحيين للتعين فى المجلس الحالي يمكن كتابته هنا
اما ان تحكم على كل عضو يتم تعيين بالفشل هذا حكم لا مبرر له

اذا تصافة النفوس واجتمع الناس على حب وخدمة المريخ لا يفرق كم العدد يكون

تحياتي




22222
...
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*حبيبنا مرهف 

لا اثار ايام ماضية ولايحزنون ,فما مضى قد مضى ولااحمل للاخ طارق الا كل احترام وان اختلفنا في الراى ولااعرف تبييت النية كما تعتقد 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

ماهو العيب فى تعيين اعضاء جدد

نريد مبرر واضح

وفشتل التعيين في المجلس السابق على حسب تقييمك انت

هل معناها فشل اي عضو يتم تعيينه يا عمر

اذا كان لك اي ملاحظات فى المرشحيين للتعين فى المجلس الحالي يمكن كتابته هنا
اما ان تحكم على كل عضو يتم تعيين بالفشل هذا حكم لا مبرر له

اذا تصافة النفوس واجتمع الناس على حب وخدمة المريخ لا يفرق كم العدد يكون

تحياتي




الاخ الشوق غلاب 
سؤال بسييييييييط  لماذا التعيين اصلا ؟ طالما المجلس منتخب ؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*بعدين اخي عمر
كيف يترهل الجسم الاداري ؟
نحن نحترم اي مريخي مهما كان حجمه ووزنه سوي كان ذلك السفير عبدالمحمود او طارق او طارق او عصام
هؤلاء خدموا المريخ طواعية ومن تلقاء انفسهم ومن مواقع مختلفة وقت ان كان الناس يتدثرون
نعم مرحب باي مريخي
يستطيع ان يخدم المريخ ولا يهم من هو بل الأهم ان يكون القادم لديه الرغبة الصادقة بخدمة المريخ
بعيدا عن المطامع الشخصية والمكاسب والتمصلح علي حساب المريخ الوطن
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

حبيبنا مرهف 

لا اثار ايام ماضية ولايحزنون ,فما مضى قد مضى ولااحمل للاخ طارق الا كل احترام وان اختلفنا في الراى ولااعرف تبييت النية كما تعتقد 




انا اعرف انك لا تحمل له الا احترام
وهانذا كاشفتك بما فهمته اول ان قرأت طرحك وقد يوافقني الكثيرون فيما افترضته 
ولكنهم اثروا الصمت 
..
فقط قل لنا سبب مقنع بمضار التعيين بالمريخ لنوافقك ان اقنعتنا
...
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*الحبيب مرهف

قبل الاجابة يكون السؤال لماذا يتم التعيين اصلاً ؟
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*الاخ عمر

الانتخاب لا يعني القبول من الجميع

والتعيين لا يعني الفشل

كل اللجان تحتاج الى مساعدين

اعضاء مجلس الادرة يا اخ عمر لديهم اعمالهم الخاصة لذلك يحتاجوا لبعض الاشخاص ليساعدوهم فى بعض الاعمال لذلك يتم التعيين

وهناك اشخاص دخلوا المجلس كما دخلوه من قبل لا توجد اي نجاحات لهم رغم ذلك فازوا هذه المرة ايضا


اخيرا هناك خبرات خارج المجلس لماذا لا نستفيد منهم بحجة رفضنا للتعين.!!!

المريخ الان لديه ثلاثة فرق لكرة القدم هذا خلاف بقية المناشط والمهام الاخرى

هل تظن ان عدد 13 عضو كلهم مشغولون باعمالهم الخاصة يستطعون انجاز كل الاعمال

اخي عمر دائرة الكرة واحدها تحتاج لعدد 13 شخص

قطاع الشباب والناشين تحتاج لعدد

اساسا العدد 13 عضو يعتبر قليل على اندية الروابط كيف نادي مثل المريخ يتكون مجلسه من 13 عضو




*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

الحبيب مرهف

قبل الاجابة يكون السؤال لماذا يتم التعيين اصلاً ؟



ولماذا لم يوجد اعتراض علي التعيين من قبل اصلا
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					


وهناك اشخاص دخلوا المجلس كما دخلوه من قبل لا توجد اي نجاحات لهم رغم ذلك فازوا هذه المرة ايضا





وللأسف دخلوا او أُدخلوا وحبيبنا عمر يدرك ذلك جيداً
...
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

الاخ عمر

الانتخاب لا يعني القبول من الجميع

والتعيين لا يعني الفشل

كل اللجان تحتاج الى مساعدين

اعضاء مجلس الادرة يا اخ عمر لديهم اعمالهم الخاصة لذلك يحتاجوا لبعض الاشخاص ليساعدوهم فى بعض الاعمال لذلك يتم التعيين

وهناك اشخاص دخلوا المجلس كما دخلوه من قبل لا توجد اي نجاحات لهم رغم ذلك فازوا هذه المرة ايضا


اخيرا هناك خبرات خارج المجلس لماذا لا نستفيد منهم بحجة رفضنا للتعين.!!!

المريخ الان لديه ثلاثة فرق لكرة القدم هذا خلاف بقية المناشط والمهام الاخرى

هل تظن ان عدد 13 عضو كلهم مشغولون باعمالهم الخاصة يستطعون انجاز كل الاعمال

اخي عمر دائرة الكرة واحدها تحتاج لعدد 13 شخص

قطاع الشباب والناشين تحتاج لعدد

اساسا العدد 13 عضو يعتبر قليل على اندية الروابط كيف نادي مثل المريخ يتكون مجلسه من 13 عضو







اللجان المساعدة كما اسلفت على قفا من يشيل وهل يشترط التعيين حتى يقوم الشخص بخدمة المريخ
*

----------


## مرهف

*بصريح العبارة المرشحون الان للدخول عبر التعيين
نجدهم افضل من بعض الذين تم انتخابهم بالاف المرات من حيث المقدرات الفكرية والعملية والادارية والمالية
ومن ناحية المؤهلات ايضاً 
لا يستوي ان يكون هؤلاء بالخارج واولئك بالداخل
..
ثم انه اين التغيير الذي كنا ننشد ؟!
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					


  وهل يشترط التعيين حتى يقوم الشخص بخدمة المريخ



ولما نشترط نحن علي من ياتي ليقدم ان يأتي علي حسب هوانا ورغباتنا ؟!
...
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ولما نشترط نحن علي من ياتي ليقدم ان يأتي علي حسب هوانا ورغباتنا ؟!
...





هذه هو السؤال الذي ابحث له عن اجابة منذ حوالى 36 عام اشجع فيها فريق المريخ

دايما ينطبق علينا المثل لا بعجبنا العجب ولا الصيام في رجب

ننتقد الاخرين ونحكم على اشياء غيبية             

اخي عمر واخي مرهف

الان مجلس المريخ فيه بعض الاشخاص لا يهشوا ولا بينشوا دخلوا المجلس بطريقة لا اريد ان اصفها بكلمات يفهما البعض بغير ما اقصده لذلك

كم عضو جديد دخل المجلس الحالي وما هي خبراتهم وموهلاتهم.  لا اقصد التعليميه لان المجال هنا مجال كرة قدم

وماذا قدم الاعضاء الذين فازوا هذه المرة ايضا من اعضاء المجلس السابق

الحقيقة الوحيده كنا نسمع تصريحاتهم فقط بدون اي عمل والاشخاص الذين كانت لهم اعمال ظاهرة يحسبون باصابع اليد

حتى ابو جريشة الذي هاجمه الكثيرين رغم تحفظي على بعض الاشياء على تصرفات ابوالجريشة ولكن الحقيقة التى يجيب ان نعترف بها ان ابوجريشه هي الشخصية الوحيده بعد الوالي
والفريق عيسي كان له دور وتحرك فى كل الجبهات 

الفشل فى بعض الملفات لا يعتبر فشل وهذا الفشل في بعض الملفات والنجاح فى بعضعها يؤكد ان ابوجريشه كان يعمل لان الفشل نتج عن عمل قام به

المجلس السابق كان المتحركين الفعليين  ثلاثه اشخاص فقط الوالي والفريق وابوجريشه والمجلس الحالى اقولها بكل صراحه لا يوجد فيه غير شخصيتين عمليتين هما الوالى والفريق والبقية مجرد تمامة عدد لذلك اقول ما الفرق اذا زاد عدد تمامة العدد من 11 الى 14


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماعارف ليييه يامرهف طوالي اعتبرت الموضوع موجه ضد طارق المعتصم ؟؟
انا من الناس التي تنادي بعدم التعيين سواء طارق او غيره ؟؟
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ولماذا لم يوجد اعتراض علي التعيين من قبل اصلا
...




السؤال وااااااااااضح لماذا يتم التعيين اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

بصريح العبارة المرشحون الان للدخول عبر التعيين
نجدهم افضل من بعض الذين تم انتخابهم بالاف المرات من حيث المقدرات الفكرية والعملية والادارية والمالية
ومن ناحية المؤهلات ايضاً 
لا يستوي ان يكون هؤلاء بالخارج واولئك بالداخل
..
ثم انه اين التغيير الذي كنا ننشد ؟!
...





وجهة نظر نحترمها  ولكن الجمعية قالت كلمتها
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماعارف ليييه يامرهف طوالي اعتبرت الموضوع موجه ضد طارق المعتصم ؟؟
انا من الناس التي تنادي بعدم التعيين سواء طارق او غيره ؟؟




كلام سليم ياغالي ,فالاخ مرهف للاسف ينظرللامور ويريدها ان تكون بمثلما يراها هو 
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*يتم التعيين يا اخي عمر لان المجلس يرى ان العدد 13 لا يكفي لتسير دولاب العمل وهم الاقرب مني ومنك ويعرفون حجم العمل ويعرفون المشغوليات


الــ 13 كان يكفي فى حالة يكون كل اعضاء المجلس مفرقين للعمل الادارى فى النادي


كل الاعضاء لهم اعمال خاصة ويحتاجون لمساعده

واذا  سلمنا باعتراضك للتعين هل معنى هذا ان يكلف بهذه الاعمال اشخاص من خارج المجلس.؟؟؟؟


اخي عمر راجع المواقع الرياضية تجد تسرب اخبار اجتماعات مجلس المريخ وهذه الاخبار من داخل الاجتماع الذي يحضرة الاعضاء المنتخبين الذين لم تمضي على فوزهم 15 يوم فقط

اذا لم يحافظ اعضاء مجلسك المنتخب باسرار الاجتماعات هل يعقل ان يكلف اشخاص من خارج المجلس بمهام.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*الاخ الشوق 
طالما القانون قال ثلاثة عشر عضوا كان بالاولى المطالبة بتغيير القانون  لا بكسره 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*اضخم استثمار في نادي المريخ الحديث جلبه معالى السفير عبدالمحمود وهو من خارج المجلس ,فهل منع تواجده  خارج المجلس من دعمه للمريخ ,ومعظم تسجيلات المريخ الداخلية قام بها عصام طلب وهو خارج المجلس فهل منعه تواجده خارج المجلس من دعمه ومعظم تسجيلات الاجانب كان للصحفي عبدالباقي شيخ ادريس فيها اليد العليا وهو خارج المجلس فهل منه ذلك من دعم المريخ
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

اضخم استثمار في نادي المريخ الحديث جلبه معالى السفير عبدالمحمود وهو من خارج المجلس ,فهل منع تواجده خارج المجلس من دعمه للمريخ ,ومعظم تسجيلات المريخ الداخلية قام بها عصام طلب وهو خارج المجلس فهل منعه تواجده خارج المجلس من دعمه ومعظم تسجيلات الاجانب كان للصحفي عبدالباقي شيخ ادريس فيها اليد العليا وهو خارج المجلس فهل منه ذلك من دعم المريخ




ولماذا يبقي من اتي باستثمار وهو خارج المجلس بالدخول الى المجلس بالتعيين اخي عمر

وهذا المثال الذي ضربة يؤكد بان هناك اشخاص خارج المجلس يعملون اكثر من اعضاء المجلس وهذا يتطلب اداخالهم الى المجلس بوتسطة التعيين

اما موضوع تغيير القانون اخي عمر

المشكلة ليست فى القانون المشكلة الرئيسية فينا نحن جمهور المريخ

هناك مقوله مشهورة فى السياسة

يقولون ليس المهم من يحكم ولكن الاهم كيف يحكم

وهذا ينطبق على التعيين

لماذا ننظر لكيفة دخول ثلاثة اشخاص ولماذا لا ننظر الى الفائدة من دخولهم المجلس

اخي العبرة فى النهاية ليست فى كيفية الدخول بل المحصلة والتقييم بالعمل الذي ينجزه من يدخلوا بالتعيين.


ولا تنسي ان جمال الوالي جاء الى رئاسة نادي المريخ بالتعيين وكان افضل من كثير اتوا الينا بالانتخاب


في النهاية التعيين ليس بعيب اخي عمر ولكن يجب ان يتم اختيار الاشخاص على حسب الحوجه الحقيقة للمجلس لهؤلاء الاشخاص

انا لست ضد ولا مع احد لا من اعضاء المجلس الحاليين او المغادرين او الذين لم يدخولوا اساسا ادارة نادي المريخ

لان الذي يهمني مصلحة المريخ ومن من تاتي هذه المصلحة انا معه.

يجب علينا ان لا ننظر الى الاشخاص بل الى العمل والمصلحه العامة لنادي المريخ الذي عشقناه منذ سنوات ومرة على رئاسته الكثير ومرة على عضوية الكثير فهم ذهبوا وظل المريخ الكيان الذي يزيد عشقنا له كل يوم حتى اصبح الاول فى كل شئ.


ختاما

اخي عمر هناك دور يقع على عاتقنا تجاه المريخ الكيان ونترك مجلس المريخ المنتخب يختار من يراه مناسبا لكي ياتي بالعتين او يترك فكرة التعيين لانهم نالوا الصلاحيات عبر الانتخابات

علينا كجمهور ان ندعم المجلس ووقت الحساب لم يحن بعد لان هذا المجلس حتى الان لم يدخل فى عمل يستحق التقييم

ادعوك وادعو كل اعضاء هذا المنبر الرائع للمساهمه فى عم الجماهير وهناك دعوى فى منتدي الزعيم بالدعم ولقد قاموا من قبل بدعم بمكبرات الصوات ولان هناك مشروع لزيادة مكبرات الصوت وتوحيد الزي.

*

----------


## عجبكو

*الاخ عمر من حقك ان تدلو بدلوك و من حقنا ان نحترم راي مجلسنا و والينا في ان ياتي بمن يراه مناسبا و يخدم معه المريخ بغض النظر عمن سياتي 


تخريمة 

نتمني ان ياتي اصحاب الاستثمارات ممن يقدمون للمريخ باموالهم و فكرهم 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*وايضا اخي  في المجالس السابقة في السنين الماضية كان هنالك تعيين لماذا لم تتعترض علي الامر الا الان ام ان هنالك اشخاص في هذا المجلس لن يفيدوه في نظرك ؟ 

*

----------


## عاطف أبو القاسم

*الاخ عمر عثمان تحية طيبة وكل عام وانت بالف خير 
الواضح اخى الغالى انك اجتهدت كثيرا من اجل ابعاد الاخ طارق المعتصم عن مجلس الادارة ويبدو ان (التشفى) واضح فى لهجتك واجتهاداتك فى هذا الحيز 
والمتابع للبوست السابق الذى عنونته باسم السيد طارق المعتصم وهذا البوست يتأكد تماما ان ما تقوم به من اجتهادات هدفها الاول هو ابعاد السيد طارق عن مجلس الادارة 
ويبدو ان هناك مشكلة شخصية بينك وبينه ولكن ياعزيزى الفاضل مصلحة الزعيم اهم لنا من صراعاتك الشخصية مع الافراد واتمنى ان تضع المصلحة العامة امام ناظريك 
أين كانت هذه الاجتهادات يا استاذ عمر من قبل ؟
ولماذا لم تظهر الا الان ؟
والكل يعلم ان السيد طارق المعتصم هو المرشح الاول لدخول مجلس الادارة عبر بوابة التعيين حسب وعد السيد رئيس مجلس الادارة 
وهل كنت ستجتهد كل هذه الاجتهادات اذا لم يكن السيد طارق هو المرشح للتعيين ؟
ارجوك مرة اخرى اخى عمر عثمان ان تبعد صراعاتك الشخصية عن الزعيم 


*

----------


## الثائر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

اضخم استثمار في نادي المريخ الحديث جلبه معالى السفير عبدالمحمود وهو من خارج المجلس 



وما المانع ان يقدم دعمه من داخل مجلس ادارة النادي ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الثائر
					

وما المانع ان يقدم دعمه من داخل مجلس ادارة النادي ؟؟؟؟




بالجد عاوزين نعرف ماالمانع؟
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف أبو القاسم
					

الاخ عمر عثمان تحية طيبة وكل عام وانت بالف خير 
الواضح اخى الغالى انك اجتهدت كثيرا من اجل ابعاد الاخ طارق المعتصم عن مجلس الادارة ويبدو ان (التشفى) واضح فى لهجتك واجتهاداتك فى هذا الحيز 
والمتابع للبوست السابق الذى عنونته باسم السيد طارق المعتصم وهذا البوست يتأكد تماما ان ما تقوم به من اجتهادات هدفها الاول هو ابعاد السيد طارق عن مجلس الادارة 
ويبدو ان هناك مشكلة شخصية بينك وبينه ولكن ياعزيزى الفاضل مصلحة الزعيم اهم لنا من صراعاتك الشخصية مع الافراد واتمنى ان تضع المصلحة العامة امام ناظريك 
أين كانت هذه الاجتهادات يا استاذ عمر من قبل ؟
ولماذا لم تظهر الا الان ؟
والكل يعلم ان السيد طارق المعتصم هو المرشح الاول لدخول مجلس الادارة عبر بوابة التعيين حسب وعد السيد رئيس مجلس الادارة 
وهل كنت ستجتهد كل هذه الاجتهادات اذا لم يكن السيد طارق هو المرشح للتعيين ؟
ارجوك مرة اخرى اخى عمر عثمان ان تبعد صراعاتك الشخصية عن الزعيم 






المطرة  صابة وين ؟

*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

ولماذا يبقي من اتي باستثمار وهو خارج المجلس بالدخول الى المجلس بالتعيين اخي عمر

وهذا المثال الذي ضربة يؤكد بان هناك اشخاص خارج المجلس يعملون اكثر من اعضاء المجلس وهذا يتطلب اداخالهم الى المجلس بوتسطة التعيين

اما موضوع تغيير القانون اخي عمر

المشكلة ليست فى القانون المشكلة الرئيسية فينا نحن جمهور المريخ

هناك مقوله مشهورة فى السياسة

يقولون ليس المهم من يحكم ولكن الاهم كيف يحكم

وهذا ينطبق على التعيين

لماذا ننظر لكيفة دخول ثلاثة اشخاص ولماذا لا ننظر الى الفائدة من دخولهم المجلس

اخي العبرة فى النهاية ليست فى كيفية الدخول بل المحصلة والتقييم بالعمل الذي ينجزه من يدخلوا بالتعيين.


ولا تنسي ان جمال الوالي جاء الى رئاسة نادي المريخ بالتعيين وكان افضل من كثير اتوا الينا بالانتخاب


في النهاية التعيين ليس بعيب اخي عمر ولكن يجب ان يتم اختيار الاشخاص على حسب الحوجه الحقيقة للمجلس لهؤلاء الاشخاص

انا لست ضد ولا مع احد لا من اعضاء المجلس الحاليين او المغادرين او الذين لم يدخولوا اساسا ادارة نادي المريخ

لان الذي يهمني مصلحة المريخ ومن من تاتي هذه المصلحة انا معه.

يجب علينا ان لا ننظر الى الاشخاص بل الى العمل والمصلحه العامة لنادي المريخ الذي عشقناه منذ سنوات ومرة على رئاسته الكثير ومرة على عضوية الكثير فهم ذهبوا وظل المريخ الكيان الذي يزيد عشقنا له كل يوم حتى اصبح الاول فى كل شئ.


ختاما

اخي عمر هناك دور يقع على عاتقنا تجاه المريخ الكيان ونترك مجلس المريخ المنتخب يختار من يراه مناسبا لكي ياتي بالعتين او يترك فكرة التعيين لانهم نالوا الصلاحيات عبر الانتخابات

علينا كجمهور ان ندعم المجلس ووقت الحساب لم يحن بعد لان هذا المجلس حتى الان لم يدخل فى عمل يستحق التقييم

ادعوك وادعو كل اعضاء هذا المنبر الرائع للمساهمه فى عم الجماهير وهناك دعوى فى منتدي الزعيم بالدعم ولقد قاموا من قبل بدعم بمكبرات الصوات ولان هناك مشروع لزيادة مكبرات الصوت وتوحيد الزي.





تسلم ياغالي 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الثائر
					

وما المانع ان يقدم دعمه من داخل مجلس ادارة النادي ؟؟؟؟




ولماذا هناك انتخابات اما كان بالاولى تعيين المجلس باكمله طالما هناك تعيين؟؟؟
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					


ولماذا هناك انتخابات اما كان بالاولى تعيين المجلس باكمله طالما هناك تعيين؟؟؟




ولماذا يتم انتخاب الروساء والنواب على مستوى الجمهوريات ويتم بعد ذلك تعين الوزراء بمنطقك لما لم يتم تعيين الحكومه باكملها.


                 التعيين ليس ببدعه مريخيه
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ولماذا يتم انتخاب الروساء والنواب على مستوى الجمهوريات ويتم بعد ذلك تعين الوزراء بمنطقك لما لم يتم تعيين الحكومه باكملها.


التعيين ليس ببدعه مريخيه




هههههههههههههههههههه دي بالغتي فيها يادكتورة , الوزراء استلموا وزاراتهم زمااااااااااااااااان والاختيار جاري لتشكيل وزاراتهم 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*ممكن سؤال يادكتورة ؟
الرجاء الاجابة ببساااااااااطة 
لماذا يتم التعيين اصلا ؟ماالغرض من التعيين؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*والله يا عمر معلق في لماذا و بـ (غرابة )
وما الضير في التعيين ولماذا الأن فقط تمعض التعيين ؟
افضل رؤساء المريخ عبر التاريخ اتي عن طريق التعيين
...

*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*يامرهف ياحبيبي 
سؤالى واااااااحد وانت ماعاوز تجاوب عليه ؟ مالغرض من التعيين ؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

يامرهف ياحبيبي 
سؤالى واااااااحد وانت ماعاوز تجاوب عليه ؟ مالغرض من التعيين ؟




يا غالي صدقني الجواب في سؤالك نفسه 
التعيين ليس بدعة ابتدعها المريخ اليوم او تم سنها اللحظة
قانون صريح تم العمل به في المريخ وفي غيره ويمكنك ان تسأل المفوضية ووزارة الشباب والرياضة 
عن لماذا التعيين ؟
لانهم الاجدر بالاجابة عني
..
ما زال السؤال قائماً ما هو ضير التعيين ؟
وكيف يترهل الجسم الاداري ؟
ولماذا الان فقط لا للتعيين ؟!
...
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*هههههههههههههههه
برضو اجابة غير مقنعة  

ولماذا  التعيين ايضا؟
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

نعم قضي الامر يا صاحبي
...





ان غدا ناظره لقريب

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					


هههههههههههههههههههه دي بالغتي فيها يادكتورة , الوزراء استلموا وزاراتهم زمااااااااااااااااان والاختيار جاري لتشكيل وزاراتهم 



تصدق يااستاذ انت اللى بالغت لانى بالطبع لااقصد انهم بصدد استلام وزاراتهم انما عنيت انهم لم ياتوا بلانتخاب بل بالتعيين وتصدق انى مااتعرضت لتشكيل وزاراتهم لانها المعلومه هنا ليست بذات اهميه والمهم هل اتوا بالانتخاب ام بالتعيين
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*يادكتورة  : الوزراء  هم موظفين (تنفيذيين ) فقط مثلهم مثل اعضاء اللجان المساعدة او قل الفنيين مثل المدربين وخلافهم بحيث يمكن عزلهم لاي سبب ويتم استدعاؤهم في البرلمان في حالة قصور في اداء وزاراتهم او هكذا يتم تعيينهم ,اما التشريعيين فهم النواب الذين يختارهم الشعب 

وقع ليك 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*طيب يادكتورة ماهي الحالات التى يتم فيها التعيين ؟
*

----------


## سامرين

*اذا اقنعت نفسك فماقصرت خالص.
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اذا اقنعت نفسك فماقصرت خالص.




ههههههههههه ده القدرتي عليهو 

سؤالين قدر الضربة ولاتجاوبي على وااااحد منهم وتقولي مقتنعة بالتعيين بس كده ؟؟ معقولة يادكتورة 
*** ممكن تصرفي ادوية لمريض كده وماعارفه صرفتيها ليه ؟
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*تصبحوا على خير
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					


ههههههههههه ده القدرتي عليهو 

سؤالين قدر الضربة ولاتجاوبي على وااااحد منهم وتقولي مقتنعة بالتعيين بس كده ؟؟ معقولة يادكتورة 
*** ممكن تصرفي ادوية لمريض كده وماعارفه صرفتيها ليه ؟



لانو بالجد سؤالك لا معني له سوي المراوغة بصورة اكبر
:weeping:
...
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					


ههههههههههه ده القدرتي عليهو 

سؤالين قدر الضربة ولاتجاوبي على وااااحد منهم وتقولي مقتنعة بالتعيين بس كده ؟؟ معقولة يادكتورة 
*** ممكن تصرفي ادوية لمريض كده وماعارفه صرفتيها ليه ؟




مارديت على سؤالين قدر الضربه زى مابتقول لانك دائما ماتعقد مقارنات ليست فى مكانها فالوزراء زى اعضاء اللجان المساعده ومآل الشاغلين مناصب تحت الوزراء ديل يكونوا اعضاء تحت الاعضاء رديت رد مختصر خوفا على زمنى لانك مااقنعتنى وكعادتك تميل للجدل البيزنطى.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*الله المستعان
*

----------


## عوض الشجرة

*وهنا الجزئية الوحيدة التى ذكر فيها التعيين وفق اختصاصات رئيس المجلس الاعلى للشباب والرياضة(ط) يجوز له بالتشاور مع مجلس الإدارة المنتخب تعيين عدد من الأشخاص من ذوي الكفاءة والخبرة

مساء الخير على الجميع
مجلس الأدارة المؤقر هو الذي يحدد الحوجة من عدمها وذلك بناء على الأتي :-
* خارطة الطريق وبرامج المجلس التي يريد السير عليها وتنفيذها ومدي حوجته للشخص الذي يمكنه المساهمة والدعم التنفيذ وهذا لا يتعارض مع كفاءة وأقتدار من أتت بهم الجمعية العمومية بالانتخاب الحر والمباشر بالعكس إذا كان هنالك من يدعم النهج البرامجي الموضوع ماذا يضير المجلس من أستغلال هذه الفرصة الممنوحة .

*سؤال بسيط لو أجبنا عليه سوف نحدد من هو المستفيد من التعين المحدد الكيان أم الشخص أم المجلس الأعلى الذي يوافق على التعين المحدد ؟
*ماهي الأضرار أو المكاسب التي سوف يجنيها الكيان من تعين أثنين أو ثلاثة أو شخص وأحد كاضافة لمجلس الأدارة طالما كل الأمور يتخذها المجلس بالتصويت الحر وإجازة عالبية أعضائية .
* ماهي الفلسفة التي تم بموجبها وضع لإستثناء القانون لتعين أشخاص بعدد محدد تحت عبارة ( ذوئ الكفاءة والخبرة ) .
*هل يستطيع مجلس الأدارة أو السيد رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة بأن يأتي بشخص معين لا ينتمي للكيان ولا يحمل المواصفات المطلوبة .

*** لنأخذ الأمور بهدؤ وبعيدا" عن شخصنة الأشياء وبالنظر لمصلحة ومستقبل الكيان ولنستفيد من اي فرصة مهما كانت تساعد بالنهوض والسير في الدرب الصحيح ***
كل الأشخاص زايلون ويبقي هذا الكيان الشامخ والمريخ العظيم مؤسسة عملاقة تستوعب كل من يريد العمل باخلاص وتفاني بعيدا" عن المناصب والالقاب فلنستثمر كل سانحة تتاح لنا ولنتحد جميعا" ولنترفع فوق الصغائر .

التحية والتقدير للجميع

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*صراحة مجلس إدارة المريخ المنتخب ايا كان بالتزكية او بالإنتخاب هم على دراية تامة بالقوانين وهم ادرى كمان بمن يحتاجون ومن يعينون ولماذا ومافى داعى نزج انفسنا فى خلافات وغيره لامبرر لها والرئيس له الحق الكامل فى التعين بعد أكيد مشاورة اعضاء المجلس (صدبق على صالح) مش جا تعيين ليه الناس ما إتكلمت وانت أحد الناس ولو فعلا كنا انحنا دايرين نقاشات من هذا النوع كان توقفنا عند الجمعية نفسها وكيف جرت وماكان بداخلها من اسرار وخفايا قبل وأثناء وبعد الجمعية وخلونا نكتل كل شىء وندفنوا بانقضاء الجمعية ونبدأ صفحة جديدة ومع العام الجديد والمريخ ماناقص خلافات جديدة وإختلافات المريخ داير ناس تشجع داير ناس تعمل داير ناس تحب المريخ الكيان عشان المريخ دا نشوفوا فى العلالى.
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*وأهو والحمد لله اللجان المساعدة حيكون فيها الكتير من الشباب يعنى الناس تعمل وتخلى غيرها يعمل أذا جاى تعيين أو لجان مساعدة المهم الثماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار وأنحنا راجين الثماااااااااااااااااااار
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

مارديت على سؤالين قدر الضربه زى مابتقول لانك دائما ماتعقد مقارنات ليست فى مكانها فالوزراء زى اعضاء اللجان المساعده ومآل الشاغلين مناصب تحت الوزراء ديل يكونوا اعضاء تحت الاعضاء رديت رد مختصر خوفا على زمنى لانك مااقنعتنى وكعادتك تميل للجدل البيزنطى.




طالما ماانتي من انصار التعيين يفترض تكوني ملمة باسباب التعيين  وليك مبررات لذلك  خلاف ذلك تكوني عاوزة التعيين وماعارفه ليه عايزاها اللهم انو الناس العايزة التعيين وانتى كذلك
 ماهي الحالات التي يتم فيها التعيين ؟ وما الغرض من التعيين ؟  وبرضو جدل بيزنطي
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الشجرة
					

وهنا الجزئية الوحيدة التى ذكر فيها التعيين وفق اختصاصات رئيس المجلس الاعلى للشباب والرياضة(ط) يجوز له بالتشاور مع مجلس الإدارة المنتخب تعيين عدد من الأشخاص من ذوي الكفاءة والخبرة

مساء الخير على الجميع
مجلس الأدارة المؤقر هو الذي يحدد الحوجة من عدمها وذلك بناء على الأتي :-
* خارطة الطريق وبرامج المجلس التي يريد السير عليها وتنفيذها ومدي حوجته للشخص الذي يمكنه المساهمة والدعم التنفيذ وهذا لا يتعارض مع كفاءة وأقتدار من أتت بهم الجمعية العمومية بالانتخاب الحر والمباشر بالعكس إذا كان هنالك من يدعم النهج البرامجي الموضوع ماذا يضير المجلس من أستغلال هذه الفرصة الممنوحة .

*سؤال بسيط لو أجبنا عليه سوف نحدد من هو المستفيد من التعين المحدد الكيان أم الشخص أم المجلس الأعلى الذي يوافق على التعين المحدد ؟
*ماهي الأضرار أو المكاسب التي سوف يجنيها الكيان من تعين أثنين أو ثلاثة أو شخص وأحد كاضافة لمجلس الأدارة طالما كل الأمور يتخذها المجلس بالتصويت الحر وإجازة عالبية أعضائية .
* ماهي الفلسفة التي تم بموجبها وضع لإستثناء القانون لتعين أشخاص بعدد محدد تحت عبارة ( ذوئ الكفاءة والخبرة ) .
*هل يستطيع مجلس الأدارة أو السيد رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة بأن يأتي بشخص معين لا ينتمي للكيان ولا يحمل المواصفات المطلوبة .

*** لنأخذ الأمور بهدؤ وبعيدا" عن شخصنة الأشياء وبالنظر لمصلحة ومستقبل الكيان ولنستفيد من اي فرصة مهما كانت تساعد بالنهوض والسير في الدرب الصحيح ***
كل الأشخاص زايلون ويبقي هذا الكيان الشامخ والمريخ العظيم مؤسسة عملاقة تستوعب كل من يريد العمل باخلاص وتفاني بعيدا" عن المناصب والالقاب فلنستثمر كل سانحة تتاح لنا ولنتحد جميعا" ولنترفع فوق الصغائر .

التحية والتقدير للجميع




تسلم ياغالي على المشاركة القيمة 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

صراحة مجلس إدارة المريخ المنتخب ايا كان بالتزكية او بالإنتخاب هم على دراية تامة بالقوانين وهم ادرى كمان بمن يحتاجون ومن يعينون ولماذا ومافى داعى نزج انفسنا فى خلافات وغيره لامبرر لها والرئيس له الحق الكامل فى التعين بعد أكيد مشاورة اعضاء المجلس (صدبق على صالح) مش جا تعيين ليه الناس ما إتكلمت وانت أحد الناس ولو فعلا كنا انحنا دايرين نقاشات من هذا النوع كان توقفنا عند الجمعية نفسها وكيف جرت وماكان بداخلها من اسرار وخفايا قبل وأثناء وبعد الجمعية وخلونا نكتل كل شىء وندفنوا بانقضاء الجمعية ونبدأ صفحة جديدة ومع العام الجديد والمريخ ماناقص خلافات جديدة وإختلافات المريخ داير ناس تشجع داير ناس تعمل داير ناس تحب المريخ الكيان عشان المريخ دا نشوفوا فى العلالى.



تسلم ياغالي
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					



طالما ماانتي من انصار التعيين يفترض تكوني ملمة باسباب التعيين وليك مبررات لذلك خلاف ذلك تكوني عاوزة التعيين وماعارفه ليه عايزاها اللهم انو الناس العايزة التعيين وانتى كذلك
ماهي الحالات التي يتم فيها التعيين ؟ وما الغرض من التعيين ؟ وبرضو جدل بيزنطي





اسالك انت بحكم انك من قادة شباب من اجل المريخ وهذا الاسم لا يختلف عن التسميات العنصرية هذا راي

اذا فشل من قدمتوهم من شباب من اجل المريخ فى الانتخابات الاخيرة هل كنت تقف ضد التعيين برضو


بمعنى اخر

الان لديكم شباب من اجل المريخ عضوان من اعضاء المجلس الحالى ماذا لو فشلوا فى الانتخابات هل كنت تمانع فى تعيينهم فى المجلس .؟؟؟؟؟

ارجوا ان ترد على هذا السؤال بصراحه بدون اي مبررات او هروب من الاجاب

*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*الاخ الشوق 
ماعارفك قاصد شنو بالهروب والمبررات ,
 فكل من يفشل في سباق الدخول للمجلس بالترشيح , لايعين ؟؟ واظنها فايتة عليك دي ؟ 
انا عمر عثمان - ارفض بتاتا التعيين لاي كان ومهما كان لايهمني لمن ينتمي وصلته بي فالتعيين , ليس سفينة نوح ليركب على ظهرها كل من لم يحالفه الحظ عبر صناديق الاقتراع او مشتهى دخول المجلس , او خلافه والسؤال الذي ظللت اكرره بدون مجيب ؟؟؟ لماذا التعيين اصلا ؟ عايزين يعينوهم لي شنو ؟ 1
1- 
2- 
3- 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*:hellocv4::hellocv4::hellocv4:تنتظرون 
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

الاخ الشوق 
ماعارفك قاصد شنو بالهروب والمبررات ,
فكل من يفشل في سباق الدخول للمجلس بالترشيح , لايعين ؟؟ واظنها فايتة عليك دي ؟ 
انا عمر عثمان - ارفض بتاتا التعيين لاي كان ومهما كان لايهمني لمن ينتمي وصلته بي فالتعيين , ليس سفينة نوح ليركب على ظهرها كل من لم يحالفه الحظ عبر صناديق الاقتراع او مشتهى دخول المجلس , او خلافه والسؤال الذي ظللت اكرره بدون مجيب ؟؟؟ لماذا التعيين اصلا ؟ عايزين يعينوهم لي شنو ؟ 1
1- 
2- 
3- 





اراك تكرر هذا السؤال الذي يشبه

هل خلقت الدجاجه اولا ام البيضه

الاجابة  لماذا يتم الترشيح.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في حين ان كل العمل يقوم به ثلاثة اشخاص فقط طوال هذه السنين المضت.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما يفعله المرشحون اظنه لا يخلوا من خدمة المريخ وهذا الدور ايضا يقوم به من يتم تعييينهم



هل الذين دخلوا المجلس عبر الانتخاب منزهين ام هم افضل من الذين لم يترشحوا الان

ماذا قدم الذين فازوا فى الانتخابات الماضية.؟؟؟؟


يا السيد عمر

خدمة المريخ هي الاساس اما كيفية دخوله المجلس ليست بمقياس.


الان توجد شخصيات خارج المجلس خدمت المريخ اكثر من شخصيات داخل المجلس

الان توجد شخصيات دعمت المريخ ماليا اكثر من شخصيات تتكرر كل مرة



والسؤال ماذا تنتظر من الذين فازوا فى الانتخابات.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا ضد الحكم على الاشياء دون النظر للاهداف التى من اجلها يتم الفعل


اكرر سؤالى

ماذا تنتظر من اعضاء دخلوا المجلس ولا يملكون اي خبرة بالعمل الادارى فى الاندية وخصوصا للعمل فى نادي كنادي  المريخ

اليس من الاصلح والافيده كان دخلوهم كاعضاء فى لجان ليتدرجوا فى العمل من ثم الدخول فى المجلس


*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*طيب ياحبيب 
انت ايهما ترى خلق اول الدجاجة ام البيضة ؟ 
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*اخي الكريم 
شكرا علي ما أتيت به وبما يسنده من نظم ولوائح ووجهة نظر ورأي
لكن في رأي المتواضع ان ريسين بغرقوا المركب
والريس الوحيد هو مجلس الادارة الذي فوضته الجمعية العمومية
وهو الذي يمكنه ان يقرر الطريق والطريقه ويحدد خيارته
انها فن الادارة الذي يحتاج لأكثر من طريقه حسب علم الادارة 
لهم جهد الاجتهاد ولنا ان نتركهم يجتهدوا لنر النتائج
ولا حجر علي رأي احد
لك مودتي 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

اخي الكريم 
شكرا علي ما أتيت به وبما يسنده من نظم ولوائح ووجهة نظر ورأي
لكن في رأي المتواضع ان ريسين بغرقوا المركب
والريس الوحيد هو مجلس الادارة الذي فوضته الجمعية العمومية
وهو الذي يمكنه ان يقرر الطريق والطريقه ويحدد خيارته
انها فن الادارة الذي يحتاج لأكثر من طريقه حسب علم الادارة 
لهم جهد الاجتهاد ولنا ان نتركهم يجتهدوا لنر النتائج
ولا حجر علي رأي احد
لك مودتي 




تسلم ياغالي 
وربنا يوفق الجميع
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

اخي الكريم 
شكرا علي ما أتيت به وبما يسنده من نظم ولوائح ووجهة نظر ورأي
لكن في رأي المتواضع ان ريسين بغرقوا المركب
والريس الوحيد هو مجلس الادارة الذي فوضته الجمعية العمومية
وهو الذي يمكنه ان يقرر الطريق والطريقه ويحدد خيارته
انها فن الادارة الذي يحتاج لأكثر من طريقه حسب علم الادارة 
لهم جهد الاجتهاد ولنا ان نتركهم يجتهدوا لنر النتائج
ولا حجر علي رأي احد
لك مودتي 



تمام ياطارق العرش فالمريخ يحتاج مستشارين فى كل الضروب والمجالات كما رئيس الجمهورية لديه (14) مستشار وأكيد هم زخر وسند للمريخ وفى مصلحة المريخ وكذلك اللجان المساعدة وبالأمس القريب تم تعين الأخ خالد سيد أحمد وهو معارض كمستشار قانونى وفى نفس الوقت هنالك مستشار قانونى وهو عبد الباسط سبدرات اذاً المرحلة وبعض الأمور تتطلب ذلك أخوتى وياأخى عمر عثمان كفاية لحدى كده ومافى داعى للصراعات كمان داخل المنبر وخلو روح الإخاء تسود بيناتنا والناس توقف الكلام وتشمر ساعد الجد وتعمل والتعين واللجان المساعدة تكليف وأمانة وليست مناصب وترضيات ومجاملات
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*تسلم حبيبنا البركان 

وربنا يوفق الجميع لخدمة المريخ
*

----------


## مناوي

*سنة اولي مريخ 

سنة اولي في كل شئ يتعلق بالجانب الاداري ..!!

اول ليك جمعية عمومية وبتحتج علي التعيين ؟؟؟

طيب لما اجازو دستور المريخ كنت ويييييين؟؟؟ 

التعين من اختصاص الوزير وبمطالبة المجلس لمساعدتة في دولاب العمل الاداري ..!
بعدين في ناس اتو بالتعيين كانو افضل من المنتخبين عشرات المرات ..

الان هنالك من فازو بالتزكية .. ! هل هم جديرين بقيادة المريخ ؟؟؟

وتحديدا عصام الحاج .. ترك المريخ قبل 12 سنة حتي نسى العمل الاداري 
والقوانين التي بموجبها تحكم الاندية وتسير نشاطها وعهد الاحتراف وطريقة 
التعامل معه بواسطة الاتحادات (الدولي الكاف الاتحاد العام )

لم انحاز الي طارق ولن اقف ضد عصام الحاج ولكن انا عندي رأي في الوالي نفسو ؟؟؟؟
سيبك من المجلس المنتخب (الحالي)

انتو (بث) تنظيييييير وكتابة في المنتديات وملاسنة فارغة لا تقدم ولا تؤخر ..

اتركو المجلس في حالة يعين يوقف يختار من يراه مناسبا لخدمة المريخ عبر اللجان 

تفرغوا للتشجيع التشجيع التشجيع ..!!
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

تسلم حبيبنا البركان 

وربنا يوفق الجميع لخدمة المريخ



أديك العافية ياعمر وداير هنا بالتحديد أشير لبعض الأشياء فى اللجان المساعدة تم زج وودمج وإختيار كوار شبابية ممتازة من تجمع أهل أمدرمان نتمنى يكونوا فعلاً فى خدمة الزعيم وكذلك كثير من شباب من أجل المريخ ونتمنى كذلك قطاع المرأة يختار عناصر جيدة وبالتحديد نحن فى المنبر عندنا عضوة نشطة وممتازة وهى د.سامرين نتمنى الإستفادة منها كذلك وكذلك العديد العديد من أخواتنا الشابات وأهو أمتزجت الخبرات مع الشباب والافكار والطموحات وكل الحاجات بتجى خطوة خطوة صفوا النوايا فقط وربنا يوفقكم جميعاً
                        	*

----------

